# Who is your favorite NASCAR Nextel Cup Driver



## LarryWolfe (Feb 15, 2005)

Rusty Wallace, the Miller Lite #2!  This is his last year driving!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 15, 2005)

I can't relate but feel compelled to offer a post on _every_ subject anyway! In Cleveland, we attend the Art Museum or patronize our world class Cleveland Orchestra. hmphhhhh (picture an emoticon of a hoighty toighty guy in a tux turning his nose up here!) Larry, I'm surprised you don't follow that "Rainbow" guy!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 15, 2005)

BoxWoodDerby, and here I thought there was a huge NASCAR following in Ohio!  :smt102   Nope, I'm not a "Rainbow Warrior"!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 15, 2005)

Larry...I think you're getting NASCAR and the Browns confused.  The only thing close to a car race we get in Cleveland is the CART race in July..."The Roar By The Shore"!!!  Fun!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 15, 2005)

The more you and WoodMonkey tell us about Ohio, the more I think it is full of Queers!  Roar by the Shore?  And what was the name of the place you invited Uncle Al to?  Put In Point or something??  Just thoe two things along might keep me from coming to SS.


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 15, 2005)

The Cleveland Orchestra.....don't even go there. Oh and Larry you haven't lived until you've been to PutIn Bay. Let's not forget those Cleveland Cavaliers, lots of reasons to go to Ohio.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 15, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> The Cleveland Orchestra.....don't even go there. Oh and Larry you haven't lived until you've been to PutIn Bay. Let's not forget those Cleveland Cavaliers, lots of reasons to go to Ohio.



Bruce didn't you mean to say "lots of reasons not to go to Ohio"?


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 15, 2005)

Nah, I knew you'd say it for me. :smt044


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 15, 2005)

I got your back Bro!


----------



## Smokin' U (Feb 15, 2005)

Whoa nelly, I'm from Ohio and I love Nascar and HATE the Browns.  It's that whole stupid fan thing.

BTW, #88, Dale Jarrett, UPS Ford.  He is going to have a great year.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 15, 2005)

Jarret, here too.  Was a big Harry Gant fan till he retired, then started pulling for 88.  Looks like we'll have to find someone new soon though, I don't Dale will keep racing too much longer.


----------



## Smokin' U (Feb 15, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Jarret, here too.  Was a big Harry Gant fan till he retired, then started pulling for 88.  Looks like we'll have to find someone new soon though, I don't Dale will keep racing too much longer.



When that sad day comes I will be looking towards Ryan Newman.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 15, 2005)

I will not pulling for Kurt Bush.


----------



## Smokin' U (Feb 15, 2005)

He's a pompus ass.


----------



## Finney (Feb 15, 2005)

GOOD LORD.
Just when I thought we might get through one week with out some kind of _Sports Star_ *MAN CRUSH*.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 15, 2005)

What's not sexy about watching left-hand turns all day long....YAWN :roll: 

(running for cover!)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 15, 2005)

People can say what they want about Stock Car racing (left hand turns all day) not being a sport and the drivers are not atheletes.  But those guys, as well as their pit crews have to be in tremendous shape (not including Jimmy Spencer) and have a 12 month fitness plan they go by through out the year.  There is alot more physically and mentally to it than most folks think.  ;-)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry, Chris, let's get back to talking about your crush on me.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 15, 2005)

jshively said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!  Fantastic explanation!  Thanks J


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 15, 2005)

"In high school an open wheel racer came and talked to the school about career, doing what you love, and religon(it was a private school). " 


So you're saying you went to private school?


----------



## Finney (Feb 15, 2005)

jshively said:
			
		

> Not trying to be an ass or brag.



Braggart, ass.  :axe:  :smt046


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 15, 2005)

So you're saying you're Lutheran?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm a recovering Presbyterian.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 15, 2005)

I like that Dale , er Darryl guy! I mean Duane, that's it!

Recovering Lutheran here too! Hoosier, you on speed today? I never saw you over here now you got 18 posts. Also, you seem, somehow, smarter over here!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Also, you seem, somehow, smarter over here!


It's all relative.  :-D


----------



## Finney (Feb 15, 2005)

I think that it's the rest of us seem dumber.  :? 

He doesn't have to aim as high.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 15, 2005)

Dumber???? Now I'm comparing it to the _Tejas_ forum. You'd have along way down to fall to get _ that_ dumb!! :twisted:


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey, you're way ahead of the curve! See the Smokestock thread for our little festival of the Midwest! June 04 weekend. Euclid Ohio. Be there!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 15, 2005)

J...10 miles east of downtown Cleveland, Ohio!  If you're gonna make it...reply to the Inital Smoke Stock head count thread!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 15, 2005)

He's in Indiana. Ft Wayne? He's a drunk. He'll be there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

Tony Stewart is a dick!!  I bet he gets his ass kicked this year! Literally!!

Welcome aboard, John!


----------



## Finney (Feb 16, 2005)

Man Bill... Yesterday the son... Today the father. 
We'll have Larry's little daughter log in so you can yell at her.  :-D


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

What? I was nice.....to Larry's dad!  8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 16, 2005)

Bill Hays said:
			
		

> Tony Stewart is a dick!!  I bet he gets his ass kicked this year! Literally!!
> 
> Welcome aboard, John!



I doubt it, Tony will be the one doing the ass kicking!  He ain't no punk, he throws the first and last punches!  That's I like him and why after Rusty is done this year, Tony will be the man!  Plus, he's part of Joe Gibbs racing!  Gotta support the Legend!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

Well, in my opinion, the Legend would do much better if he canned TS.  TS is NOT good for NASCAR!  Again, just my opinion...


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 16, 2005)

I like that Ernie Irvan fella!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah, Tony Stewart of Nascar is like the Larry Wolf of BBQ 4U.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 16, 2005)

Bill Hays said:
			
		

> Well, in my opinion, the Legend would do much better if he canned TS.  TS is NOT good for NASCAR!  Again, just my opinion...



Nah, Tony's a good guy and a hell of a race car driver!  I'll agree he is very agressive both on and off the track.  But that's what it takes to win and that's what I like about him!  Dale Earnhardt didn't win 7 Championships by being a nice guy, he won them by being a great driver and knockintg the shit out of people who got in his way!!  However, I'll respect your opinion, we are all entitled to have our own!  If everyone agreed the world would be a boring place!  ;-)

But let me guess, you are a 'Rainbow Warrior Fan'?  :-D


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Yeah, Tony Stewart of Nascar is like the Larry Wolf of BBQ 4U.


ROFLMAO!! Yeah! NASCAR is a car race, not a demolition derby!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 16, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Yeah, Tony Stewart of Nascar is like the Larry Wolf of BBQ 4U.



If you wanna be my Dad, you gotta spell our last name right!   :-D


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill Hays":2oom4zl2]Well, in my opinion, the Legend would do much better if he canned TS.  TS is NOT good for NASCAR!  Again, just my opinion...



Nah, Tony's a good guy and a hell of a race car driver!  I'll agree he is very agressive both on and off the track.  But that's what it takes to win and that's what I like about him!  Dale Earnhardt didn't win 7 Championships by being a nice guy, he won them by being a great driver and knockintg the shit out of people who got in his way!!  However, I'll respect your opinion, we are all entitled to have our own!  If everyone agreed the world would be a boring place!  ;-)

But let me guess, you are a 'Rainbow Warrior Fan'?  :-D[/quote:2oom4zl2]
And Dale Sr. got a bad name because of it too.  But, he did come around in the last few years of his life, and I liked him for that...And that's why I'm a Dale Jr. fan, not a faggot fan!! 8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 16, 2005)

Bill Hays said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3jdnshrc][quote="Bill Hays":3jdnshrc]Well, in my opinion, the Legend would do much better if he canned TS.  TS is NOT good for NASCAR!  Again, just my opinion...



Nah, Tony's a good guy and a hell of a race car driver!  I'll agree he is very agressive both on and off the track.  But that's what it takes to win and that's what I like about him!  Dale Earnhardt didn't win 7 Championships by being a nice guy, he won them by being a great driver and knockintg the shit out of people who got in his way!!  However, I'll respect your opinion, we are all entitled to have our own!  If everyone agreed the world would be a boring place!  ;-)

But let me guess, you are a 'Rainbow Warrior Fan'?  :-D[/quote:3jdnshrc]
And Dale Sr. got a bad name because of it too.  But, he did come around in the last few years of his life, and I liked him for that...And that's why I'm a Dale Jr. fan, not a faggot fan!! 8)[/quote:3jdnshrc]

He may have gotten a bad name for it, but he and RP have won more NCWCC's than anyone else.  How many other dead drivers numbers do you see still being flown around in the stands of over 100K people?  He was and probably still is the most popular race car driver ther ever was, because people feared him, that's why he was the "Intimidator"!  ;-)  Not because he was a nice guy!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 16, 2005)

I didn't like Dale, but I respected him.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 16, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I like that Ernie Irvan fella!




Greg, I hate to be the one to break it to you but Ernie Irvan has been retired for a couple years now!  Maybe you should root for Davey Allison?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 16, 2005)

I kinda miss of Swervin Irvin....he kept things interesting.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 16, 2005)

He was never the same driver after his near fatal accident.  Very sad!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 16, 2005)

Davey Allison it is!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 16, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Davey Allison it is!



Hopefully he will have a better year this year than last year.  He hasn't won a race in several years!


----------



## Finney (Feb 16, 2005)

*GO COOK SOME FUCK'N MEAT!*


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 16, 2005)

I like Barney Olfield!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 16, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> *GO COOK SOME FUCK'N MEAT!*



What the fuck is going on this week with all of the yelling and bitchiness with everyone????  Too much edginess Chrissy!  Go have a pint or two at lunch and calm the fuck down!  If this is anything like SS 2005 is gonna be, Greg may want to invite the Ohio National Guard for a  Peace Keeping mission!

Gotta question Chrissy aka-(Anti NASCAR Whitey Hater), if you don't like NASCAR or talking about it, WHY DO YOU KEEP POSTING UNDER IT????  Huh? Huh?


----------



## Finney (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm just like WoodPoster...
I gotta post!

But Damn Larry.  The longest damn topic on this board is about Nascar.  The second longest was about Football.  A Basketball one got started but fizzled.
*
You guys and your sports MAN CRUSHES*.  *You're like a bunch of women talking about shoes and hand bags.*
I like this one...  I like that one.... yada yada yada

*Now Kiss my Ass! Butt Head* :butthead:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 16, 2005)

Okay, I'll make a new post just for you.  Please see "Basketball" in the General Discussion area!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Chris Finney":3858lrue]*GO COOK SOME FUCK'N MEAT!*



What the fuck is going on this week with all of the yelling and bitchiness with everyone????  Too much edginess Chrissy!  Go have a pint or two at lunch and calm the fuck down!  If this is anything like SS 2005 is gonna be, Greg may want to invite the Ohio National Guard for a  Peace Keeping mission!

Gotta question Chrissy aka-(Anti NASCAR Whitey Hater), if you don't like NASCAR or talking about it, WHY DO YOU KEEP POSTING UNDER IT????  Huh? Huh?[/quote:3858lrue]

OH NO!!! the last time they invited the Ohio Guard somewhere they shot up a bunch of college students! We don't want them there . No way!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 16, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH NO!!! the last time they invited the Ohio Guard somewhere they shot up a bunch of college students! We don't want them there . No way![/quote:28677o47]

At least their guns were loaded!  Half the time when the NG guard is out they have empty magazines.  That will teach them, don't listen BANG BANG!!  So that is a word of caution to anyone at SS 2005!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2005)

who is Wendell Scott?


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2005)

Randolph's baby.

"What ever happened to Randolph Scott?"   :?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2005)

That was a good song Finney, I remember that from way back!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 17, 2005)

"And knickers to your knees,
Ahhh do you remember these?"

ps. Mario Andretti can sure drive those NASCAR cars boy!


----------

